

The Third Core’s Revenge - caf
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2013/08/16/the-third-cores-revenge/

======
teilo
I remember this story being told to me by a former Hanford engineer in the
80's. Not sure if it was even public knowledge back then.

